# Trembles after eating



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

This is a little bit scary... it started on Tuesday, after we got home from our trip... actually, I think the first time we noticed it was Tuesday at her lunch time feeding, after seeing the vet for a booster shot and deworming in the morning.

Corona, my 11 week old Chihuahua, is eating a raw, complete meal patty from a company here in BC, their food was recommended to us by the feed store, and she has been on it for two weeks now.

But, starting this past Tuesday, after eating, she starts to shake really badly, an all-over violent body tremble, though she continues to walk around and whatnot during the episode. And within 5-10 minutes she stops it. The other thing that we have noticed is that she is having a lot of bowel movements... she used to have only about 2, sometimes 3, per day while on her kibble... but as of yesterday, she was having as many as six or seven.

Other than that, she still seems totally happy and healthy... playing tons, bright eyed and alert, sleeps well etc etc.

Any idea what could be going on?? And now we're going into the weekend, so the vet won't be around to call and ask until Monday...


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

No ideas from anyone? We've now changed her food back to a commercial brand as per the vets recommendation... the concern is that it's a liver problem.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

You know some Chihuahua do tremble. The trembles come from being either excited, high metabolism, stressed or being cold.

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/chihua.html

You may need to get some digestive enzymes supplements for her.

What has she been checked for so far?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

This is not normal chihuahua trembling, at all. She hasn't been checked for anything, we just switched her diet today.


----------



## Misskiwi67 (Mar 30, 2007)

I would worry about a portosystemic shunt, especially with the high amount of ammonia produced from digesting a high protein diet like raw.

She needs to see a vet and will probably need some fairly extensive bloodwork done, both before and after eating.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

She just saw the vet this morning, hence the diet change.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

I do not know it might just be me, but you only had her on the pre-made raw diet (which is not a true raw diet) for only a week and she is just 11 weeks old. You would have to feed her a very high protein for that to take affect in that short time. You would have seen this when you were feeding her kibble (Royal Canin- Crude Protein 30.0% - 33.0%) if it was food related.

Did you get her from a breeder or rescue?

http://www.vetsurgerycentral.com/pss.htm

http://www.malteseonly.com/shunt2.html


----------

